# What's this algae?



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

It's attached to a piece of driftwood and propagated rather quickly with in 2 weeks until I had the amano invade that tanks. The amanos don't seem to eat it, but they've somehow controled the spreading of it. They only rummage through it llooking for food. So I'm assuming this isn't hair algae because amano's would totally clean this and the hair should at least grow long.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Is the picture blurry or is that how the algae really look? That is just BEAUTIFUL!!! It's like a sea of soft billowy grasses. Do you have a picture of the whole tank?


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, looks like it'd be worth keeping to me, as long as it was contained.


----------

